# Hot



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

getting slow here a little tea water, getting too hot. big flounders seem to be leaving. managed to get a few though.. Question about sting rays, does it seem like if you see alot of them there are not to many flounder around or none at all ? all my fish come off the beach, the boring beach..cool water spots where the bigger flounder are is tea.Sting Ray answers would be appreciated..


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know if there is any reason for it, but when I see a lot of rays, I don't see many flounder. An old man once told me it's because the rays are also bottom swimmers and they scare the flounder away.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

yes i was thinking that also ..I would like to here more theory's if any one can.


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

stingrays and flounder are like dog and cats they don't co-habit in the same space. that's a fact


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

ok more


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

It has been my experience. that summer flounder tend to move up into upper portion of bays, where area rivers dump cool water especially this time of the year.
With the heavy rains an flooding this spring/ early summer, salinity levels near zero the flounder have relocated with an absence of food source.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

If I'm seeing more than a few rays while floundering I will relocate. I've never seen then hang together.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep same here every time I see a bunch of rays in never fails to be true, there wont be any flounder now I have seen that right before or right after seeing a buch I have gigged flounder


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

I would agree with the above but, I have found if I see just a few rays every now and then I do better with the flounder. I think its since they are both bottom dwellers like mentioned above, they both look for similar bottom make up to sit on. Just my theory, but when I see the bottom go from harder sand to a softer mud, its usually where I find some good action in a short span, when that happens I usually see a ray swim around pretty close. I like to think that the soft, muddier bottom, is easier for them to bury themselves and hide better.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

flounder 1156 this is very true. The biggest problem we are having right now is this heat. The fish have gone deep to escape the bright sun and hot water. Still doing ok on numbers, but all are coming from beach that ajoins at least a 10 foot dropoff. With both eyes pointed straight up, the sun affects them just like it would us. About a 20 degree difference in deeper water on the bottom than on the flats. Also , I'm not seeing fish unless there is a strong tide moving them up and down the beach. No water movement, no fish.Bill, I've gigged flounder laying right next to rays and couldn't count the fish I've taken out of a stingray hole. Now if there are rays everywhere like we see in some spots, I think they spook the fish.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I ran up on a wad of small rays the other night, 200+ I found flounder 100yds away.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Last summer I had to wait for a slow moving ray to swim over a flounder before I could gig it (the flounder). The flounder stayed put and I added it to my stringer.


----------



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

daylate said:


> Last summer I had to wait for a slow moving ray to swim over a flounder before I could gig it (the flounder). The flounder stayed put and I added it to my stringer.


Hahaha that's pretty crazy! I've heard some odd fishing stories that ones definitely up there


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

hey guys thanks for all the info provided, yes i have gigged many fish out of the stingray holes


----------

